# Feeding - how often



## marty2905 (Aug 31, 2010)

How often should african cichlids be fed?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Adults or babies? I usually only feed my adults once or twice a day (sometimes not at all). Better to feed enough at once that every fish gets some than to feed a little many times and have the same few fish eat it all.


----------



## marty2905 (Aug 31, 2010)

Adults. I have been feeding once a day.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i agree, unless im trying to fatten up females, then a bit more. But once at least is good


----------

